# Pro?



## MIKETORBECK (Apr 11, 2004)

Pro Statis Is Defined By Getting Paid. Lots Of Ways To Do That In The Fishing Industry. Tournament Champion, Charter Captain, I Personelly Am Trying To Organize And Direct Tournaments Along With Recruiting Other Directors And Selling Merchandise(rods, Shirts,hats Lure Etc.)tournament Pro Is By Far Most Sought After And Challenging. Most Fame For Sure. Most Money I Dont Know? Charter Boat Captain That Gets $200 To $400 A Day For Taking Guys And Gals Out To Catch Fish Is Also Very Lucrative. I Know Some Guys That Charter And Tournament Fish. One Thing For Sure It Reguires You To Go Full Time And Full Force. Wouldnt It Be Awesome A Couple Years From Now This Forum Could Get Sold On Ebay Because Were All Famous Fisherman! 

Good Luck!

Mike Torbeck 
Midwest Sportsman Tournament Director
Rgm Baits Sale Rep


----------



## MIKETORBECK (Apr 11, 2004)

This Was Supposed To Be Put Under The Kings How To Go Pro Forum?


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

I disagree. Amateurs get pait in tournys.


----------



## MIKETORBECK (Apr 11, 2004)

I Think The Difference Of Pro And Ametuer Touranemt Angler Would Be Once Youve Made A Name For Your Self And Companies Pay To Fish Pay You To Wear There Emblem Pay You To Fish Out Of There Boats. Ametuers Win Money. Not Necessarily Get Paid. Just My Opinion. I've Been Wrong Before. At The End Of The Year If You Have A 1099 For Fishing That Is What I Consider Pro.


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

In general, a professional angler is someone who makes their living in the fishing industry. There are "pro" anglers that do not compete in tourneys. They might have in the past but not necessarily had to. Then you have professional tournament anglers who make their money by fishing "pro" circuits and quite often by promoting sponsor's products. Once you have a recognized name in the industry, you could actually get paid for companies to use your name in a signature series of products.

I think we all pretty much know who the BIG pros are in each respective species-specific arena. There are pros that we have never heard of. It is not necessarily specific that they make ALL of their money in the fishing industry. I remember seeing stats that less than 10% of pro anglers actually make a living through the sport. Many have regular jobs.

I guess what it comes down to is that a pro is someone who is recognized as such by his peers. I don't know about anyone else but I have fished against many individuals that I believe could be pro anglers but they have never competed in a "pro" circuit. I make my entire living in the fishing industry right now but definitely do not consider myself a professional angler. So, is there a static definition of PRO in the fishing industry? I don't believe so.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

To me, a pro angler is the one who spends his 40 hour work week trying to catch fish that win the tournaments. Not the bait salesman, not the distributor, not mercury motors, not the Ranger boat salesman. The dude who knows more about catching fish on any given day in any given condition than the other dudes on the lake. You know, The Pro Fisherman! For me, spewing B.S at the public does not define it. It is the fish in the boat that makes it.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Hmmm...I think Pro's are also made by consumers/fans, who buy the products they endorse, use, and sell. Without fans, the sport doesnt doesn't generate income, or interest which it needs to exist. I think spewing b.s. to the public is completely necessary in that respect.

My def is much like your though...not saying there is a correct def, but the first thing that pops into my head when I hear the term "pro" is one who makes their living competing in the sport. I wouldn't consider a the folks at louisville slugger pro's, just because they make what the pro's use.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

I have been told that the relationship with the public is critical to the sport and is the make or break of sponsorship. Among those that use the sport as a sole source of income, it is a competetive skill (look good, say the right thing better than the rest) in the marketing game. One ex-pro told me that sponsorship was simple as long as that relationship is fostered at all times. But mess it up once and the deal is done, so I have heard.
That doesn't necessarily rule out the ******** like me that can fish their heart out and get lucky every now and then. It just means we have to pay our fees to compete, doesn't it?


----------



## butchie (Apr 29, 2004)

I define a pro as someone whose soul income is fishing related. Guides, seminars, sponsors, or tourneys. If you make some money by fishing but have another income you are semi-pro.


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

I guess a pro to me is a big leaguer. Bassmasters, FLW and BASSopen studs(must do well to be studly), The bigtime bassin gals, the big walleye guys, those million dollar marlin tourney or other big$ deepsea guys. Guides? some are, some aren't. Then you get the "local-legend" guys who do very well annually in local and other circuts etc. that's my say.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Well , I guess that counts you out Rainer . Unless it would be the local legend in your own house !


----------

